# burton ruler??



## Guest

are these boots any good?? first time buying my own boots so i dont know what to look for in boots


----------



## boarderaholic

Make sure they fit comfortabley. Which means your toes shouldn't be jammed up against the end of the boot. Make sure you have no heel lift, unless you REALLY force it, and if you get pressure points AT ALL, take the boot off, and go try on something else. That's pretty much what I learned the hardway, in a nutshell.


----------



## Guest

ok thanx ill keep that in mind when i try on the boots


----------



## Guest

I used Rulers when I first started snowboarding. Verdict - soft and mushy, stay away. If you are determined to stay with Burton spend a little more and get the Drivers or the Ions.


----------



## Guest

ill look into the ions and the drivers


----------



## Guest

There are several important questions you need to answer first. What kind of riding do you do? Where do you ride? How often do you go riding? How good are you (honestly)? If you are an all mountain rider looking for a decent amount of support then the Rulers are great. If you are a jibber, they will suck because they will be too stiff. 

Regarding the Ions and Drivers, do not get the Drivers unless you are a freerider or weigh over 200 pounds. They are very stiff. The Ions are great, but expensive and are a little stiffer than the Rulers. The main difference is the liner.


----------



## Guest

banffbadass said:


> What kind of riding do you do? Where do you ride? How often do you go riding? How good are you (honestly)? If you are an all mountain rider looking for a decent amount of support then the Rulers are great


\

ok here goes im an all mountain rider. moslty ride at mountian creek hoping to take a trip to vermont or utah this year. well im getitn my license this year so hope to go up ever weekend. well i can go down any trail with out falling my friends say im pretty good. and hoping to try a little park this year. 
does that answer all the questions?


----------



## boarderaholic

magickrate said:


> \
> 
> ok here goes im an all mountain rider. moslty ride at mountian creek hoping to take a trip to vermont or utah this year. well im getitn my license this year so hope to go up ever weekend. well i can go down any trail with out falling my friends say im pretty good. and hoping to try a little park this year.
> does that answer all the questions?


Sounds like what you want out of the boots. However, your best bet is to try it on. I hate soft boots with a passion. They tend to hurt my feet and it just feels awful altogether for me.


----------



## Guest

so if i like how they feel and stuff get them


----------



## boarderaholic

magickrate said:


> so if i like how they feel and stuff get them


In a nutshell.


----------



## Guest

banffbadass said:


> If you are an all mountain rider looking for a decent amount *of support *then the *Rulers *are great.


Words "support" and "Burton Rulers" should not be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Guest

anthonybsd said:


> Words "support" and "Burton Rulers" should not be used in the same sentence.


Yeah, you're right. I have no clue about Burton products. (sarcasm alert!!!!)

For a kid who is buying his first pair of boots, is 16 years old, probably trying to save a buck, and likely weighs less than 150 pounds......the Rulers are fine (and supportive).


----------



## Guest

banffbadass said:


> Yeah, you're right. I have no clue about Burton products. (sarcasm alert!!!!)
> 
> For a kid who is buying his first pair of boots, is 16 years old, probably trying to save a buck, and likely weighs less than 150 pounds......the Rulers are fine (and supportive).


I had suffered in Rulers for a year and a half, and I'm trying to make sure he doesn't share that fate. And yes, you have no clue.


----------



## boarderaholic

Boys, let's keep this civil shall we? If it doesn't, I'm gonna give it the lockey-lock, got it?


----------



## Guest

banffbadass said:


> Yeah, you're right. I have no clue about Burton products. (sarcasm alert!!!!)
> 
> For a kid who is buying his first pair of boots, is 16 years old, probably trying to save a buck, and likely weighs less than 150 pounds......the Rulers are fine (and supportive).


well u got it well ill be turning 17 in oct and i do weigh less then 150 
so basically it is matter of opinion of the boot 
im giong to the store tomarrow soo il see what the salesmen says about the boots ill let u know later tomarrow what pair of boots i got


----------



## boarderaholic

magickrate said:


> well u got it well ill be turning 17 in oct and i do weigh less then 150
> so basically it is matter of opinion of the boot
> im giong to the store tomarrow soo il see what the salesmen says about the boots ill let u know later tomarrow what pair of boots i got


Remember, just be careful of what you believe when the salesman talks. Don't buy it just because he/she is stoked on the product, buy it because it's what YOU like.


----------



## Guest

yea i know if i dont like it im buying other boots


----------



## BurtonAvenger

banffbadass said:


> Yeah, you're right. I have no clue about Burton products. (sarcasm alert!!!!)
> 
> For a kid who is buying his first pair of boots, is 16 years old, probably trying to save a buck, and likely weighs less than 150 pounds......the Rulers are fine (and supportive).



I knew it, you secretly are all knowing in the ways of K2!


----------



## Guest

I can't tell you much about K2, but I know enough not to recommend Driver X boots to someone for their first pair of boots!!!! That's the most retarded advice I've ever heard.


----------



## Guest

The burtons I've ridden have plenty of support, but they do soften up. But that's the way I like it. I hate a stiff set-up that restricts my movement. The speed lace is great, but I have had problems with the first generation lace guides ripping out after only 25 days. They have recessed the guide into the boot so it's less prone to fail, well see. The nice thing is you can get good ankle support by tightening the lower zone but still keep the top loose for surfing. In the end, if you want a ski boot, oops I mean stiff boot, then burtons may not be the best choice. It really depends on how you like to roll.


----------

